# I am looking for a Boarding stable



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm, sounds like a strange situation to me. maybe you could talk to her about how you don't need lessons? and why does SHE need to ride your horse? i am finding out that EVERY boarding place is going to have it's quirks. i personally prefer that the barn owner be as least involved with my horse as possible, at least that is what i am figuring out for myself. good luck! i know how tough it is


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here it is very common that when you move into a training barn you sign a waiver saying that you will be taking lessons from a given trainer and that it is also mandatory for you to be on a very specific training schedules. Those never include that given trainer to put training rides on your horse tho.

I wouldn't just allow some random "trainer" or barn owner to tell me that I would be forced to take lessons AND especially let this person ride MY horse. 

If you are considering this facility I would encourage you to go out there and actually take a look at the place.

I own a very fresh and green 3 year old. Lessons and training rides are in my personal program but that doesnt mean that what this "trainer" has to offer (or is forcing you to take) means is right for you, especially if you aren't interested in either one.

If I had a "trainer" tell me what you just described, I would basically tell them to stuff it where the sun won't shine and look somewhere else. 

I find it very unprofessional to say all this over the phone without having met the possible boarder. That's a discussion you have once you meet the rider in question.

Good Luck


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

I dare her to say that to me (bring it on!) and yes, that is quite rude. However, I too am finding that there are boarding stables that expect their boarders to be in training too. So, ask her if training and her riding the horse (not :twisted: ) is a requirement for boarding since you are not interested in lessons/training. I would say this in person.

Best of luck!


----------

